# Estações Meteorológicas da Oregon Scientific



## Marcus Vinicius (27 Jan 2012 às 17:41)

Gostaria de conhecer as estações meteorológicas com conexão usb da Oregon,saber os preços e as lojas mais confiáveis onde posso comprá-las.Na verdade,eu já tenho um termômetro digital,mas eu gostaria de ver os dados de temperatura no computador.Não quero uma estação totalmente completa,somente uma que consiga se conectar via usb.Isso já seria muito bom para mim.Pesquisei e vi a OREGON SCIENTIFIC - WMR100,a WMR88 e a WMR200.Mas ainda tenho dúvida sobre qual escolher.


----------

